# Any one in OK know where to buy Gerber Viper Toilets?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm trying to find a Gerber Viper toilet. No one I have talked to so far has heard of them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.google.com/#q=gerber+vip...gc.r_pw.&fp=fa820fd063303080&biw=1111&bih=548

Gerber is also listed as available from Ferguson. May not be in stock though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Might want to have a look at this thread.... :whistling2:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/gerber-viper-toilets-heads-up-13629/


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.google.com/#q=gerber+vip...gc.r_pw.&fp=fa820fd063303080&biw=1111&bih=548
> 
> Gerber is also listed as available from Ferguson. May not be in stock though.


You guys have a _Fergusons in OKC?_


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Might want to have a look at this thread.... :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/gerber-viper-toilets-heads-up-13629/


 I hope they are not discontinued. I want one for my house.
Thanks for the info


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> You guys have a _Fergusons in OKC?_


Yeah. Just down the street from my shop. I logged into their system and they don't show any Vipers in stock locally. Their distribution system is pretty good though. Call 405-235-7354 tomorrow and ask for Conrad. If they have them anywhere in the country, he can have it delivered to your doorstep.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

No one in Oklahoma had Gerber, at least last I checked. It's a shame because they make some good toilets at a pretty good price.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Barnett has them all the time.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

FYI, they are now made in china.


----------



## jailbird5000 (Aug 20, 2011)

I installed one a couple months ago but it was provided by the customer so I am not sure where it came from, I remember thinking it was an unusual name for a WC. Envisioning venomous snakes while I'm on the can.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Who ,, of authority ,,, said Vipers are being discontinued !! ?? That does not sound right . They are the biggest sellers !!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ask them! Gerber On-Line Contact form
And post the reply...

I imagine since the Avalanche is the better performing model they want you to buy them instead...

I buy Toto so I didn't exactly care....

Around here Toto Dealers outnumber Gerber 2:1


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got one sent to me overnight by Grainger...:thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Ask them! Gerber On-Line Contact form
> And post the reply...
> 
> I imagine since the Avalanche is the better performing model they want you to buy them instead...
> ...


I'm trying ,,, their computer generated reponse thingy is giving me FITS !! :furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think what really happened was they were backordered a while while production was shifted to China...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I use Toto as well. Installed a customer chosen Viper a few weeks back and the HO said it doesn't wash very well. They chose it over the Toto.

[URL="http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=toto+toilets+parts+fort+worth"]Buy Toto Toilets Here![/URL]


----------

